# Online course re: K9 genetics of behavior & performance



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.instituteofcaninebiology.org/genetics-of-behavior-and-performance.html

I happened to see this online group of academics studying k9 biology, including genetics. Take a look at the blog too. Mentions one Chinese study that corelates Malinois spinning (but not too much, lol) with good working performance.
I won't be taking this course; too busy with summer. If anyone else chooses to, please post your assessment of it.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Meg. I found myself spending about an hour perusing the blogs. A little dry in some areas but I learned a few things.


----------



## Nilledem Greg (Jun 8, 2015)

Seems like too much for me for now, I guess maybe when I have more time to spend reading it. Thanks, anyway.


----------

